# QuestAddon-Vorschlag



## ootm (22. Mai 2007)

Aloha...

es ist wieder mal soweit... halbe ewigkeit lvl70... heroic geht nix weil kein tank und auf doof mal nach quests gesucht ohne erfolg...

geistesblitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

also... hier bei buffed gibt es ja jetzt unmengen von quests in der datenbank. wie wäre es wenn man mal so eine art profiler als addon schreiben würde der einem automatisch die quests anzeigt die man noch nicht gefunden hat (mit npc,ort,aufgabe usw.) 

hab da leider nicht den plan vom programmieren eines addons^^

würdet ihr so ein addon nutzen? verstossen würde es ja vermutlich nicht gegen irgendwelche nutzungsbedingungen... oder doch?


meinungen pls^^

ootm


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. Mai 2007)

Wäre schon verdammt Geil so ein AddOn, jedoch ist der Aufwand wirklich riesig. Es gibt enorme Mengen an Quests und somit würde der Scriptspeicher einfach nur viel zu stark überfüllt werden :ß

Weiterhin müsste man Quest-lvl-Grenzen einpflegen, damit nicht noch Startgebiet-Quests von anderenn Völkern angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell aber eine super Idee


----------



## Alcasim (25. Mai 2007)

Und woher wüsste das Programm welche Quest du schon erledigt hast? Das müsstest du dann sowieso ab Lvl 1 benutzen und nciht ab 70


----------



## Curunier (26. Mai 2007)

Also ich fände aus auch nur geil das wäre fast wie atlas quest und titan panel nur halt viel hefiger aber lonenswert das wäre das wohl mit abstand sinnvolste addn der ganzen wow welt , updaten würde man das ding dann auch bestimmt können und das sollte jede quest speichern die man macht und natührlich die anzegen die noch fehlen oder wo man welche abzugeben und zu lösen hat die man grad im log hat. Auf jedenfal ne bereicherung , würde es selbst machen aber ichdenke dazu sind mehr als einer und die zeit wäre auch etwas böse die man braucht aber habt mut ihr Programmierer wagt euch an das projekt vo mir aus kann es auch ne dat auserhalb von wow sein ein externes Programm wozu gibts denn den Fesntermodus bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlvarinWoW (28. Mai 2007)

Echt eine gute idee, das hab ich mir auch schon bei andren mmorpg´s gewünscht!!! vielleicht lässt sich das ma realisieren!!!


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und woher wüsste das Programm welche Quest du schon erledigt hast? Das müsstest du dann sowieso ab Lvl 1 benutzen und nciht ab 70



Ehm naja.. Wenn du durch nen Startgebiet läufst, kannst du ja auch keine Quests mehr annehmen, die du schon gemacht hast => Das wird irgendwo in der Datenbank vermerkt. Womit sich deine Frage eigentlich erledigt hat... eigentlich => Schneesturm wird wohl kaum die DB freigeben und von daher ist so ein Add-On unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich persönlich finde, dass so ein AddOn auch zu sehr in den Spielfluss einwirkt.. sowas sollte es net geben

busa


----------



## schokocross (31. Mai 2007)

man kann doch die buffed daten bank als vorlage nehemn und net die blizzards oder net?
hier werden ja auch alle quests aufgelistet etc.


----------



## busaku (3. Juni 2007)

schokocross schrieb:


> man kann doch die buffed daten bank als vorlage nehemn und net die blizzards oder net?
> hier werden ja auch alle quests aufgelistet etc.


.............weise worte.. xD daran hab ich garnet gedacht *verbeug*


----------

